# Young Syrian Hamster behaviour



## Tillybobs (Jul 25, 2020)

we have just got a young Syrian, he seems really nervous which I presume is normal behaviour. He slept in bedding on the lower floor of his cage on the first night with us but he is now sleeping in a corner, no bedding on his play floor. I’m unsure if this is normal behaviour and I don’t know why he has t gone down to his cosy bedding? Anyone experienced anything similar ?


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Don't worry about it. He's still settling in and will usual sleep in what we consider uncomfortable places for a week or two. It's just until they settle and understand that they're home. They'll then burrow and nest.

Just a few questions:
•what cage do you have? The minimum is 80x50cm for ANY hamster species. Although bigger is always better

•what wheel have you got? The minimum size for a Syrian is 11" or 28cm.

•what substrate are you using? Woodshavings and sawdust is generally considered bad so paper bedding such as fitch, carefresh and kaytee clean and cosy are preferred. Also try and get 6" of bedding in part of the cage. This will allow and encourage natural burrowing behaviours

Can I see pics of your new ham? And the setup


----------

